# Notylia barkeri



## fbrem (Jan 5, 2009)

I love this one. It's a division of an old plant at the So. IL Univ. at Carbondale greenhouse. I always rot most of the new growths but at least one made it through ok this year. this is the most flowers it's ever had for me and is a sequential spiker, at least two more will come from basal nodes on the spike after the primary spike has faded. Pardon the poor photo quality, it's been overcast this is a hard one to capture anyway.

















Forrest


----------



## Candace (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool one.


----------



## nikv (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely, thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2009)

Cute little flowers. Any fragrance?


----------



## fbrem (Jan 5, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Cute little flowers. Any fragrance?



none I can detect, I've always thought that it looks like it should smell though

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty and cute!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2009)

fbrem said:


> none I can detect, I've always thought that it looks like it should smell though
> 
> Forrest


Check it at night. White flowers often have night fragrance.


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2009)

I like these small blooms!!! Jean


----------

